# initial forms



## tisonlyme (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi all,
Am hoping to begin my journey soon and am looking into pathways.
Am just wondering those of you out there that have any experience in this, how much detail did you go into on the initial form?
Charlotte


----------



## TP.C (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey 

Can't be of help (we're with SUK) but didn't want to read and run as I know how hard those types of forms are to fill out!

Best of luck with it all x


----------

